# BCS - Opet iz bilo...



## qwqwqw

"*Opet iz bilo kojeg pravopisa* kojeg možeš naći."

Šta znači crn dijel rečenicu, molim?  Kontekst možete ovde vidjeti: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1660829&highlight=bih-bi-bi

Hvala lijepa.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

qwqwqw said:


> "*Opet iz bilo kojeg pravopisa* kojeg možeš naći."
> 
> Šta znači crn dio rečenice, molim?  Kontekst možete vidjeti ovde: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1660829&highlight=bih-bi-bi
> 
> Hvala lijepa.


----------



## qwqwqw

Tako je rečenica bolije.  Hvala lijepa.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

qwqwqw said:


> "*Opet iz bilo kojeg pravopisa* kojeg možeš naći."
> 
> Šta znači crn dijel rečenicu, molim?  Kontekst možete ovde vidjeti: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1660829&highlight=bih-bi-bi
> 
> Hvala lijepa.


*Iz bilo kojeg pravopisa* *kojeg možeš naći. 
*From any orthography/spelling that you can find.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

qwqwqw said:


> Tako rečenica zvuči bolje.  Hvala lijepa.


Nema na čemu.Ovdje sam da pomognem zar ne?


----------



## slavic_one

qwqwqw said:


> Što znači crni dio rečenice, molim?  Kontekst možete ovdje vidjeti: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1660829&highlight=bih-bi-bi


Već je bilo upozorenje za ovo - ne miješati ekavicu i ijekavicu.


----------



## qwqwqw

I almost wrote crni but wasnt sure. I know about što now, but I still dont know which e turns into ije.  Not all of them change it seems.  I am going through the Montenegro pravopis for this reason.  Thank you for your correction, it was right on.


----------



## qwqwqw

IiIiIiIi said:


> Nema na čemu.Ovdje sam da pomognem zar ne?



Baš si slatka ali ovo je jezički forum.


----------



## Duya

qwqwqw said:


> but I still dont know which e turns into ije.  Not all of them change it seems.  I am going through the Montenegro pravopis for this reason.



The only clue you have is where you have <ya> in your native Bulgarian -- of course, if the word exists in both languages (I don't think that _ovdje_ does). 

As with any sound merger situation, Ekavian speakers have hard time to learn where to put _je/ije_ if they want to switch to Ijekavian, but the other way round is rather trivial.


----------



## qwqwqw

Right, ekavian Serbian is somewhat easier to learn.  I am going straight to ijekavian though.  No offense to you or anyone else of the Ekavian guys.


----------



## slavic_one

qwqwqw said:


> I almost wrote crni but wasnt sure.


Here you have to use definite adjective, telling us which part of text.



qwqwqw said:


> Baš si slatka, ali ovo je jezični forum.


On Croatian.


----------

